# tv fuse in autotrail 2009



## jimcasdog (Sep 27, 2008)

does anybody know where the fuse is for the tv in a 2009 autotrail with 15in tv cant find it but no supply
jimcasdog


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Fuse*

Hi,is it the fuse or have you not put the rocker switch on in the cupboard 
Eddie.


----------

